# Really HelpLess



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

I m 21 Years old.

My weight is only 110 lbs 

started Gym for last 4 months...but no effect......

plz can some one guide me in eating plans + a goood diet + positive workouts?

Plz can some one?

Thanx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board ahmad 

i gather u dont no much about protein carbs etc,

firtsly you want to be eating about 6 times a day

at least every 3 hours.

i would say eat at least 200-220 grams of protein daily from good sources like tuna chicken eggs turkey protein powders.

and go for about 300 grams of carbs daily to start. get your carbs from things like brownrice pasta potatoes.

eating this amount should guarantee to put weight on you straight away.

what do u do for work?is it a active job etc?

do you go to the gym or train at home?

and whats your current workout like?

ill soon get you bulked mate,

i was very skinny about 4 years ago.

also what is your height?

let us no mate 

cheers steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi mate

just like Steve said, you need to eat!

I would ask this though:

What are your targets?

Have you done any background research on training?

How do you train and what is your routine?

How often are you in the gym?

These are questions I would like to hear answered first of all, and then we can start designing a comprehensive programme for you!

Also there are other programmea which are already on here in this Beginners section, so if you want to have a read to find out what a programme might look like, have a quick gander!!

Let us know mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi my HEight Is 5 feet 11 inches....

and i also take MEgaMAss 3000 ( think it was 3000)

and also an other suppliment like ( it was of matlab i think dont rem name)

1 yr back i did all this stuff but was helpless....and i stopped... now satarted again or last 2 months...i go to gym......train 1 hour....

and my target is only to become normal so that no one can tease me that here a skinnny boy comes:S

i do 1 body part 1 day and 2nd otherday.....

like Bi,Tricep (4 to 5 ) excersise...(3 raps)

and on 2nd day... Chest , wings (4 to 5 excersis) like benchpress pull over etc


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good advice above, plenty of food and regular eating. Also a good gainer product, something like Reflex instant mass.

To gain size you want to be working out small reps and big weights, divide your week up something like;

Legs monday

Shoulders Tuesady

Biceps and Back Wednesday

Rest Thursday

Chest friday

Tri's Saturday

Rest Sunday


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all i was interested in the chaps plight, if anyone is interested i could pass on a 12 week bodybuilding course i designed myself,if there are any willing lab-rats, i am at te moment on week 8 and it works fine. wont cost a penny i'd be glad to pass on any help i can.

dave.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

post it mate


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, just to let you know ian that the young chap ahmad, mailed me and asked for my system, i'll have it ready for him in a day or two, as i'll have to put it all on computer for him, and i'm not the quickest on these things.

any news anyone.

dave.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

When its finished post it up for all of us


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, sorry it's a bit late, but the computer wasn't helping.

WEEKS 1&2:

SPOT RUNNING: WARM UP DO THIS FOR 2 MINUTES.

EXERCISE1:SQUATS

EXERCISE2:SINGLE LEG CALF RAISES

EXERCISE3:BENCH PRESS

EXERCISE4UMBELL FLYES

EXERCISE5:TRICEP EXTENSIONS OR 3 CHAIR DIPS

EXERCISE6:BARBELL CURLS

EXERCISE7:ABDOMINAL CRUNCHES

ALL EXERCISES SHOULD BE CARRIED OUT TO THE POINT OF MOMENTARY MUSCULAR FAILURE.

WEIGHT: IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO PERFORM AT LEAST 8 REPS OF ANY OF THE EXERCISES THEN THE WEIGHT USED IS TOO HEAVY, REDUCE ACCORDINGLY.

IF YOU ARE ABLE TO PERFORM IN EXCESS OF 15 REPS OF ANY EXERCISE (20 FOR LEG EXERCISES) THEN WEIGHT IS TOO LIGHT ADD 15-20% MORE ON NEXT WORKOUT.

WEEKS 3&4 FOLLOW IN ANOTHER POST.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

WEEKS 3&4:

SPOT RUNNING WARM UP 2MINS:

EXERCISE1:SQUATS. FOLLOWED BY ISOMETRIC EXERCISE

EXERCISE2:SINGLE LEG CALF RAISES. FOLLOWED BY ISOMETRIC EXER.

EXERCISE3:BENCH PRESS. FOLLOWED BY ISOMETRIC EXR.

EXERCISE4UMBELL FLYES. FOLLOWED BY ISOMETRIC EXR.

EXERCISE5:TRICEP EXTENSIONS (3 CHAIR DIP) FOLLOWED BY ISO EXR

EXERCISE6:BARBELL CURLS. FOLLOWED BY ISOMETRIC EXERCISE

EXERCISE7:ABDOMINAL CRUNCHES. FOLLOWED BY ISOMETRIC EX.

WEEKS 5&6 FOLLOW IN NEXT POST

ALL ISOMETRIC EXERCISES WILL BE POSTED AT THE END OF THE ROUTINE.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

WEEKS 5&6:

SPOT RUNNING WARM UP 2MINS: TOE TOUCHING 20 REPS:

EXERCISE1:SQUATS

EXERCISE2:CALF RAISES

EXERCISE3:BENCH PRESS

EXERCISE4:UPRIGHT ROWING

EXERCISE5UMBELL FLYES

EXERCISE6:TRICEP EXTENSIONS OR 3 CHAIR DIPS

EXERCISE7UMBELL CURLS

EXERCISE8:SIDE LATERALS

EXERCISE9:LEG RAISES SEATED OR HANGING

EXERCISE10:ABDOMINAL CRUNCHES.

BE SURE TO FOLLOW ALL EXERCISES WITH ISOMETRICS.

WEEKS 7,8&9 FOLLOW IN NEXT POST.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

WEEKS 7,8&9

WARM UP SPOT RUNNING 2MINS&20 REPS TOE TOUCHING

EXERCISE1:SQUATS

EXERCISE2:CALF RAISES

EXERCISE3:BENCH PRESS

EXERCISE4:UPRIGHT ROWING

EXERCISE5:SHOULDER PRESS

EXERCISE6UMBELL FLYES

EXERCISE7:BENT ROWING

EXERCISE8:TRICEP EXTENSION OR 3 CHAIR DIP

EXERCISE9:BARBELL CURLS

EXERCISE10:SIDE LATERALS

EXERCISE11:LEG RAISES SEATED OR HANGING

EXERCISE12:SIDE BENDS OR BROOM TWISTS

EXERCISE13:ABDOMINAL CRUNCHES


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

WEEKS10,11&12

WARM UP SPOT RUNNING 2MINS TOE TOUCHING 20 REPS

EXERCISE1:SQUATS

EXERCISE2:CALF RAISES

EXERCISE3:BENCH PRESS

EXERCISE4:UPRIGHT ROWING

EXERCISE5:SHOULDER PRESS

EXERCISE6UMBELL FLYES

EXERCISE7:BENT ROWING

EXERCISE8:TRICEP EXTENSIONS OR 3 CHAIR DIPS

EXERCISE9UMBELL CURLS

EXERCISE10:SIDE LATERALS

EXERCISE11UMBELL SHRUGS

EXERCISE12:LEG RAISES SEATED OR HANGING

EXERCISE13:SIDE BENDS OR BROOM TWISTS.CONTD IN NEXT POST.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

EXERCISE14:ABDOMINAL CRUNCHES.

THERE IT IS ITS NOT FANCY AND YOU DONT NEED A GYM A BASIC BENCH AND FAIRLEY LARGE SELECTION OF WEIGHTS AND BARBELL AND SOME DUMBELLS, WILL DO THE JOB. ALL OF THE EXERCISES MUST BE CARRIED OUT TO STRICT FORM (NO CHEATING). THE PROGRAMME IS MEANT TO GET STARTED OUT IT WONT MAKE YOU AN ARNOLD SCHWARZENNEGER IN 3 MONTHS BUT YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD PHYSIQUE IF YOU EAT SLEEP AND TRAIN CORRECTLY, YOU ONLY GET OUT WHAT YOU PUT IN.

ISOMETRIC EXERCISES WILL FOLLOW.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

ISOMETRIC EXERCISES:NO:1BALANCE ON EDGE OF A CHAIR WEIGHT HEELS ON GROUND AND TENSE LEG MUSCLES CONCENTRATING ON THIGHS DO THIS FOR 10 SECONDS BOTH LEGS,AFTER SQUATS.

NO2:STAND UPRIGHT BALANCE BODY AGAINST CHAIR,PRESS DOWN ON BALL OF YOUR FOOT AND KEEP YOUR HEEL UP FEEL TENSION IN CALFS,DO THIS FOR 10 SECONDS AND ON BOTH LEGS. DO DIRECTLY AFTER CALF RAISES.

NO3USH AGAINST A WALL LEAN IN TO IT AT 70DEGREES HOLDING BACK STRAIGHT.DO DIRECTLY AFTER BENCH PRESS AND UPRIGHT ROWING.

NO4:STAND UPRIGHT WITH HANDS ON HIPS&TENSE YOUR ARMS. DIRECTLY AFTER DUMBELL FLYES


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

NO5:SIT IN FRONT OF A CHAIR WITH PALMS OF HANDS DOWN ON IT KEEP ELBOWS CLOSE TO BODY AS POSS AND KEEP BACK STRAIGHT PLACE MAX STRESS ON TRI'S, DO AFTER TRICEP EXTENSIONS OR CHAIR DIPS FOR 10 SECONDS.

NO:6BEND YOUR LEFT ARM AT A RIGHT ANGLE PLACE HEELS OF PALMS TOGETHER GRAB WRIST WITH FINGERS, PRESS YOUR HANDS TOGETHER AND USE YOUR RIGHT HAND TO PUT PRESSURE ON YOUR LEFT ARM FEEL TENSION IN BICEPS,DO THIS FOR 10 SECONDS EACH ARM AFTER DUMBELL/BARBELL CURLS.

NO7:STAND SIDE WAYS ON TO A WALL WITH THE BACK OF YOUR HAND PRESSING AGAINST IT AND YOUR ARM STRAIGHT CHANGE AND REPEAT WITH OTHER ARM, DO DIRECTLY AFTER SIDE LATERALS FOR 10 SECONDS.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

THATS IT NOT MUCH TO LOOK AT BUT IF IT WORKS ON ME THEN IT SHOULD WORK ON ANYONE, LIKE I SAID IT;S A BASIC COURSE WITH FUNDAMENTALS ON BODYBUILDING NOTHING FANCY, MOST OF TE OTHER GUYS ON TE SITE WOULD PROBABLY LAUGH BUT WEN YOU START OUT AT 8st 0lbs THEN YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE EXCEPT SOME BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS FOR 12 WEEKS. ALSO AHMAD AS THIS REALLY IS FOR YOURSELF REMEMBER THAT YOU ONLY WORKOUT 3 DAYS PER WEEK, E.G. MON WED FRID, LIKE THE OTHER GUYS HAVE SAID YOU MUST EAT CORRECTLY OTHERWISE YOU WONT BULK UP AND YOU WONT SEE RESULTS.

DAVE. P.S. ANY QUESTIONS DONT HESITATE TO DROP ME A LINE OR LEAVE A POST.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

How often each week do you do the workout? If it was in there sorry i missed it. Sound's like a good begginner programme!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

s**t, IAN you've got me thinking about that one I train MONDAY WEDNESDAY AND FRIDAY, GET PLENTY OF REST IN BETWEEN TRAINING DAYS, AND EAT LIKE A HORSE. AVERAGE WORKOUT TIME ABOUT 25-35 MINS IN YOUR OWN HOME.

ABSENT MINDINGLY

DAVE??


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheers mate seems all good advice, ask steve to make it a sticky


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance Ian but what the hell is a STICKY.

PUZZLED???

DAVE.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry mate, the administrator can make posts that will appear at the top of the forum page at all times and not disppear after a certain time or number of posts, this means its more permanet and prominent. Usually used for info we think people should know.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

What can i say Ian i'm honoured to have somebody say something like that, makes me feel wonderful,my wife keeps telling me that i always down my own work or training but i thank you for the comment you made.

All i want to do is to give help or advice if i can and to get as much of the same, and to get as big as my 5'4 frame will allow.

dave.


----------

